# Is Scent Lok worth the $???



## henry552 (Mar 8, 2005)

I just wondered if scent lok is worth the money or is there a cheaper brand I could buy that works!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 8, 2005)

I like my scent lok.  I've had deer come in from down wind and get within 5 yards of me while I was sitting on the ground. And I can testify to the fact that they stand behind their products....but that being said, mine was a gift, so I didn't have to pay for it...hope that helps some.


----------



## Eddy M. (Mar 8, 2005)

yes but some of the others are just as good price them all   eddy m.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 10, 2005)

All I can tell you is I bought mine 7 years ago at the buckarama and have used it every year and every time I have worn it I have been glad that I made the choice. Yes it is worth every penny and if I didnot have I would go buy it before next deer season.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought the jump suit for $100 from ebay a few years back.  A regular jumpsuit is 50-60 bucks, so I think the extra 50-40 bucks is certainly worth it!!  I have had amazing results!!  People will tell you it does not work, but ask them if they have used it.


----------



## Dean (Mar 10, 2005)

*I think they might help*

but hunting the wind is FREE!


----------



## Randy (Mar 10, 2005)

If the scent suits make you feel better wear them....
But physically they can not work!


----------



## Jorge (Mar 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> If the scent suits make you feel better wear them....
> But physically they can not work!


Agreed. Read for yourself.
http://www.fastestbows.com/articles/corrigan/scent_suits.htm


----------



## Jasper (Mar 10, 2005)

What Randy said. I used to wear them years ago, but the more I studied the theory behind them and based on my hunting experiences, IMO they're a waste of money.

Keep yourself, clothes and equipment clean and as scent free as possible and PLAY THE WIND as best you can.

Now take that money you'll save and buy something that really works............like a pair of those camouflage sunglasses!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a couple of comments on this one.  First, I have two suits that were given to me and I wear them when the weather allows me to.  Do they work?  I dunno?  They are nice camo anyhow, so I wear them.  When I hunt in them I feel like they help me "hide" so maybe I hunt better or longer?  Second, as with anything I am sure you could find another "scientist" who would refute some of his statements as with anything else.  Third, the guy that wrote the article is obviously a dope.  He said it himself.  He went to Florida State University!  Maybe Scent-Lok wouldn't put him on their pro-staff so he has a grudge against them?    Lastly, would I buy one if I didn't already have two suits?  I dunno, but I like the ones I do have!


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 10, 2005)

DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> I have a couple of comments on this one.  First, I have two suits that were given to me and I wear them when the weather allows me to.  Do they work?  I dunno?  They are nice camo anyhow, so I wear them.  When I hunt in them I feel like they help me "hide" so maybe I hunt better or longer?  Second, as with anything I am sure you could find another "scientist" who would refute some of his statements as with anything else.  Third, the guy that wrote the article is obviously a dope.  He said it himself.  He went to Florida State University!  Maybe Scent-Lok wouldn't put him on their pro-staff so he has a grudge against them?    Lastly, would I buy one if I didn't already have two suits?  I dunno, but I like the ones I do have!



Ditto, exactly!!  I like mine, it is good camo and lasts much longer than the other I have bought.  Even if it makes a 25% difference, it is a difference and I'll take it.

I was bow hunting on the ground in Missouri this year and had a doe within 10 feet of me.  Did she smell me??  Maybe, did she run off blowing??  Yep, After I drew back and shot at her!  I hit a limb that I did not see.  That is my fault.  IMO, the Scent Lok did it's job.

ML


----------



## gtaff (Mar 10, 2005)

I read an article on this a while back.  The article did a test.  Took tracking dogs and they had no trouble tracking the people in the "scent lock' type suits.  The noticed no difference.  I was also talking to someone around christmas and used the suits.  He made a good point.  If those suites reduce 10% of the scent then that is 10% less scent in the woods.  I have also had deer walk wih in bow range with me on the ground during turkey season when I am not even trying to be scent free and not notice me.  Then during deer season being careul to be scent free have them blow me with me in the tree so who knows.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 17, 2005)

Its amazing on how many deer and how many big deer were killed before scent lock???


----------



## Trizey (Mar 17, 2005)

gtaff said:
			
		

> I have also had deer walk wih in bow range with me on the ground during turkey season when I am not even trying to be scent free and not notice me.  Then during deer season being careul to be scent free have them blow me with me in the tree so who knows.



I too have also had that happened more times than I can remember.

If wearing the Scent Lok suit gives you more confidence when you're out there then wear it.  I personally do not use it, but would try it if given to me.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Scent Lok........*

It may work but I just couldn't justify payin' the price they want for that stuff........

I'll pass..........


----------



## reylamb (Mar 17, 2005)

Does it work?  Who knows for sure.
Do I have some?  Yes, 3 sets with different patterns, and varied thickness of material.
Do I wear them all the time?  Nope.
Do I think they really fool a deer's nose?  Hard to say.
I will say this, they are great as a warm outer layer on cold days.
If you think it works, it works.  It is kinda like a placebo..........


----------



## gordylew (Mar 17, 2005)

I dont believe it works, I,ve tried using it, following the directions to a tee and still had deer bust me.  I believe that it may conceal a small % of your scent, but I think that all the T.V. shows showing how great it works are filmed in places that the deer arent pressured and not as scared of human scent. They also tend be filmed in the rut when bucks do stupid things any way.   Just my opinion


----------



## Buzz (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it's a gimmick designed to attract the hunters instead of helping you in the woods.    The US Military uses a scent lock type suit with a similar active ingredient and from what I understand it must be in a sealed container until used and even then it's only good for a period of hours.

I think you will have better results controlling your scent and playing the wind than buying a scent lock suit.


----------



## short stop (Mar 17, 2005)

which is  more effctive a $99.00 suit  -or a $0.99 bic lighter ?------I own both  ---The  suit is overated / the lighter is  fool proof . In 20 yrs of hunting , the largest buck ''150 's'' I ever shot   at --- notice  I said   ''AT''---------with a bow was  only 10 yrds from me while i was decked out in blue  jeans and a blue flannel shirt  . He never noticed me till the sharp pointed thing went over his back  ----SHORT STOP-


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 18, 2005)

What if you hunt the wind and wear Scent-Lok?  I think most people that buy Scent-Lok and hunt in it realize that nothing will fool a mature bucks nose 100%.  But if you hunt the wind and a deer does get down wind of you aren't you better off with it?  Even if it only cuts down on a % of human odor?  I know last bow season I was hunting a pretty 8 point down here in Florida and the wind was pretty bad most every day but there was no other set-up available and dog running season was just 2 weeks away.  I hunted the 15" ladder for 5 straight days before taking the buck.  In this time I had no less that 20 deer (over the 5 days) within spitting distance of my position and downwind and I never got busted?  I don't care what anybody says, I truly believe it makes me a better hunter.  And no I am not a pro-staffer for Scent-Lok!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 18, 2005)

My best experience with Scent-Lok was last season walking through an area I had never been in before, at about 5pm, I decided I needed to sit down til dark...I had found an area where a couple of trails came together...I put the wind in my face and sat against a big Pine tree....about 10 minutes later, a little 6 point buck came within 15 feet of me from DOWNWIND, and there was a slight breeze blowing by me straigh to him.  He never even looked my way....a few minutes later some other deer came up the same trail the 6pt did and got about 10 yards away when the guy I was hunting with started yelling his fool head off because he had just shot the deer I let walk.  ...the other deer never made it where I could see what they were, but I heard 'em take off.


----------



## Briar (Mar 19, 2005)

I also read the article in I think Outdoor Life I think the section where people ask questions to some guy with a Phd and he stated that some University let hunters use  the suits and go any where they wanted and the tracking dogs went right to everyone of them .


----------



## gtaff (Mar 19, 2005)

Five o, 
Where is Vanna GA?


----------



## ugabowhunter (Mar 21, 2005)

i own a scent-lok suit and i think they are junk. something like 80% of your body heat/scent escapes through your neck area and it is nearly impossible to seal that area tightly. i think they are trend that will fade if it isn't all ready. but if i had a hunting show and they paid me $10000 i'd love it!!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 30, 2005)

The suit is "Junk". Keep all your gear and your self as clean as posible. Don't wear your gear in to the Huddel Houes before you hunt.  And play the wind.

I read an story on this guy a few years ago who hunted public land. He would wash at every creek he came to.   But he had some of the biggist horns on the wall to show for it!


----------



## TreeJacker (May 14, 2005)

I'll never spend the money on them.  I don't believe that they work as advertised.


----------



## Bow Only (May 14, 2005)

I bought one of the first Scent Lok suits that came out years ago to experiment with.  Did they reduce my scent signature? Yes.  Did it do it by having carbon molecules bind they way they talk about, I doubt it.  The first generation suits blocked scent by being a physical barrier, that is why they were so hot.  I also believe that you can't get your suit hot enough to reactivate it.  Do I use Scent Lok now?  Yes, but just the hood.  For a $30 investment, you can't go wrong.  Since most of your scent comes from your head and neck, why not get one?  Like they mentioned before, if it only blocks 10% of your scent, it's worth it for $30.  Any good headnet you buy will be at least $20, so for $10 extra, you might be able to reduce your scent.  That's a no-brainer in my book.


----------



## HT2 (May 14, 2005)

*Henry.............*



			
				henry552 said:
			
		

> I just wondered if scent lok is worth the money or is there a cheaper brand I could buy that works!




IMO...........

Not at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruz (May 18, 2005)

*Completely Disagree*

I purchased my first ScentLok suit when all they had were the green under suits. I had hunted for 2 seasons and seen only 3 deer and became very frustrated. I purchased the suit and hunted the same property and the same stand locations the following year and videotaped 54 deer that season. I managed to harvest a 248lb 11 pointer that year and believe I owe atleast some of the credit to the suit. 

The other members of the club scoffed at the suit and made fun of the fact that I kept it in a scent free container and changed at my truck etc.....After I started showing them the videos...a funny thing happened......I noticed that they too were wearing the suits...and claiming that they were gifts..."might as well wear it" they said. You guys keep hunting the wind.....I will be wearing my new ScenBlocker suit this year.....just like every year.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 19, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I purchased my first ScentLok suit when all they had were the green under suits. I had hunted for 2 seasons and seen only 3 deer and became very frustrated. I purchased the suit and hunted the same property and the same stand locations the following year and videotaped 54 deer that season. I managed to harvest a 248lb 11 pointer that year and believe I owe atleast some of the credit to the suit.
> 
> The other members of the club scoffed at the suit and made fun of the fact that I kept it in a scent free container and changed at my truck etc.....After I started showing them the videos...a funny thing happened......I noticed that they too were wearing the suits...and claiming that they were gifts..."might as well wear it" they said. You guys keep hunting the wind.....I will be wearing my new ScenBlocker suit this year.....just like every year.


Same story here buddy.


----------



## Bruz (May 19, 2005)

*ScentBlockers Response to Corrigan's Article*

I sent a copy of the article claiming that Activated Carbon Clothing is useless to ScenBlocker for comment. The attached is the response. I also have the test reports...so if anyone is interested Email me and I will copy you.

Bruz



Mr Brookshire,

    Unfortunately, this is a reucurring, but old-news, personal vendetta from this Michael Corrigan person, who claims to have the best interest of all us bow hunters in mind!  The last time he wrote this stuff in a chat site, he then followed up with a glowing report for X-Static, an antimicrobial fabric used in underwear, etc. It was his belief that this is the best way to control scent.  Well, as bright a guy as he apparently is, or thinks he is, what he conveniently forgets to mention is that an antimicrobial doesn't do a flippin' thing to an odor.  It doesn't adsorb, neutralize, contain, or trap a single odor - human or otherwise.  The only thing it can do is help prevent the proliferation of bacteria, which can help to prevent the formation of certain bacteria-originated odor. And not all odors produced by the body are the result of bacteria - many depend on diet, general health, whether you are a smoker, etc, etc.  What they are really designed to do is prevent the growth of odor on the fabric itself, but do nothing to prevent the passing of odor created by your body onto or through the fabric or garment.  We think he was just acting as a schill for this material in an effort to help get them off the ground in the hunting clothing market.
    Just so you are aware, he has never spoken to anyone at our company, so some of the comments he has made are suspect. I have attached a few things you may find helpful or interesting regarding the subject.  The basic gist of carbon is this:  activated carbon is activated by 800-1100 C, usually with steam.  In order to re-activate, technically you must reproduce the same conditions which activated the carbon in the first place, meaning the high heat. However, if we say regenerate, or desorb, when talking about purging odor collected by a Scentblocker or Scentlok suit by throwing it in the household dryer, we are completely accurate.
    Activated carbon adsorbs in two ways.  Low level organics, such as human odor, are adsorbed by physical adsorption, whose forces are relatively weak, non-specific, and low-energy.  This attraction is characterized by a force called van der Waals interaction. Odors held to the carbon in this manner are desorbed, or purged, if an amount of energy is supplied that is greater than the original attraction. This type of energy is provided by the heat found in a residential dryer - 120 - 150 degrees F.  Now this doesn't mean complete, 100% desorption, and neither we nor Scentlok has ever claimed 100%.  However, it desorbs most material each time, thereby creating plenty of new attraction sites on the carbon to allow it to continue adsorbing odor for many, many uses - probably a few years.
    The type of reactivation he is saying is required, and that we are not achieving with our home dryers, is true for the second type of adsorption that occurs, that being chemisorption.  Chemisorption is what occurs when a chemical, and not a physical, bond is created.  This is what occurs when activated carbon adsorbs things like industrial or hazardous waste, and does require the high heat he mentions in order to "reactivate".  Fortunately, that is not what we deal with when it comes to human odor.
    Also, his argument that there is no scientific studies or data is hogwash. If Corrigan hadn't turned around and endorsed the X-Static product, I would have had a little more respect for his opinion.  As it is, I'm offended as a bowhunter who has seen my hunting change, and as an employee of a company who strives to make what we consider a great product.        I agree with you Mr Brookshire - me and too many thousands of others, like you, have experienced the flip side of the story, and if he wants to continue to hunt without carbon, I say let him.  That should leave more big bucks for the rest of us!  I will immediately follow this email up with an additional one which has more attachments.

Regards,
Keith

Keith Edberg
Operations Manager
Robinson Outdoors
507-263-2885, ext 126




Subject: WL Gore response to Corrigan
Date: Thu, 19 May 2005 15:20:38 -0500
Message-ID: <E3D184B807E28448B85568C082DE8180BD3197@roblabs1.ROBLABS.local>
X-MS-Has-Attach: 
X-MS-TNEF-Correlator: 
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
    boundary="----_=_NextPart_003_01C55CB0.38BE885C"
Thread-Topic: WL Gore response to Corrigan
Thread-Index: AcVcsDh3XTHa2e7PTzGidSgKjhCmyw==
X-Priority: 1
Priority: Urgent
content-class: urn:content-classes:message
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft Exchange V6.0.6249.0
Importance: high
From: "Keith Edberg" <kedberg@robinsonoutdoors.com>
To: "Keith Edberg" <kedberg@robinsonoutdoors.com>





To: Corrigan, Michael
Subject: Re: "Part Deuce" Activated Carbon Garment related article and new X-S cent silver technology



Hi Michael,
I don't understand what you have learned in the last few months that are
conveyed.   I shared with you that I have lots of "Laboratory Data" that
shows effectiveness of Activated Carbon when embedded in a membrane and made into a garment.

I have re-generation data, adsorption capacity data, pressure pass through data, and countless other "ACTUAL SCIENTIFIC TESTS" that have been conducted in arguably the most scientifically advanced labs in the world.

However, you simply put another article out there for feedback from others that have no idea if you are right, wrong, or misdirected in "your understanding" of the results you are "READING" not performing and
understanding in the actual test capability.    How many tests were you
simply stretching the results to fit your personal mind space instead of have factual proof to substantiate your claims and theory.

Remember that "HYPOTHESIS" word.    Your statement about AC not working
is
a simple Hypothesis.  There is too much accredited, substantial evidence that points out your flaws in communication of the "Gospel according to Corrigan."

Stay with what you know best, not providing subjective thoughts that show your lack of using resources available to you for scientific studies.

Brad Yeomans


Gentlemen,

Please refer to the Fastestbows.com web site and view my latest "Part Deuce"
Activated Carbon (AC) Garment related article.  I think you will all find it rather interesting.  Also, please take a look at another article that I recently completed which addresses the new silver fiber containing "X-Scent"
garments from Arctic Shield.  You can view both of these articles as well as my Part I AC Garment article at the web site location listed below.
After
you read "Part Deuce - Do Activated Carbon Garments Really Work?", you can comment on the article by clicking on the link at the top of the article.
Please comment.  Enjoy.

http://www.fastestbows.com


> Michael C. Corrigan
>
>
>
>


----------

